# my 4 month old lab/mix!



## coolstorybro (Nov 3, 2010)

hello dog chat community! here is my lab/mix puppy! enjoy!


----------



## Ania's Mommy (Feb 8, 2009)

Oh jeeze. What an adorable baby!! Thanks for sharing. And welcome!

Richelle


----------



## cprcheetah (Jul 14, 2010)

What a cutie!


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

Hello and welcome! What a cutie :wink:


----------



## ann g (May 6, 2010)

How adorable, I love the 1st one, such a cute face.


----------



## John Rambo (Sep 27, 2010)

cute pics.. i like the first one!


----------



## luvMyBRT (Mar 8, 2010)

Great pics. What a happy puppy...and so shiny! Thanks for sharing. :biggrin:


----------



## Lin (Nov 4, 2010)

How utterly adorable. My mal is four months; I love that age. They're so feisty!


----------



## Guest (Nov 5, 2010)

Lin said:


> How utterly adorable. My mal is four months; I love that age. They're so feisty!


I have to agree. I got my Golden when he was 4.5 months. 

Lovely pics of a lovely black lab mix.


----------

